# Dongle ?



## marie&kim (Jun 16, 2011)

Who in Spain supply the best broadband dongle in terms of coverage and price please. In the UK I am using 3 and its bang on but as of September I beleive I will have to use a Spanish one. Cheers.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

marie&kim said:


> Who in Spain supply the best broadband dongle in terms of coverage and price please. In the UK I am using 3 and its bang on but as of September I beleive I will have to use a Spanish one. Cheers.


I have just switched to Carrefour as the cheapest PAYG; it uses the Orange network. I have a Movistar at home for the weather station, which is why I need a second dongle for travelling

But offers change all the time 

Davexf


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

We've been trying to work this out, too. 

You can find websites for most companies but they are hard to understand, even when they have English versions. The companies I have seen recommended most are Carrefour, Masmovil, Yoigo, Blau, HITS, SIMYO. Several people seem to find these companies good - and cheper than Vodafone or Orange.

I think Carrefour sells some of the others I have mentioned as well as their own brand, so it might be worth a look.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends how much you are going to download. Carrefour has a PAYG dongle for €1 a day on the days you use it, maximum 100 Mb per day (which is probably fine if you just want to check your emails and look at a few web pages) or €19 per month for 1 Gb. You presumably have to buy the dongle (USB Modem), but it doesn' t say how much they are.

On contract you can choose 1 Gb for €15 a month or 3 Gb for €25.

If you exceed these limits the download speed slows right down to 128 kbps, which is practically useless.

Tarifa diaria - Internet Móvil Prepago - Carrefour Telecom - Carrefour España


----------

